# Taps leaking



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all - and Help!

I thought I had it all sussed when I put it into storage for the winter ... but today I have tanked up and tested the plumbing only to find that both kitchen and bathroom taps are pumping water out from within the pillar of the taps themselves - spewing water all over the worktops, etc.

My only guess, despite it all being drained down, is that there was some frost damage. Lowest external temp hereabouts was -5C.

Any other ideas?

Is it just a part that will need replacing or the whole tap?

And is this a DIY job on a 2003 Hymer B564? I can just about see the connections and clamping nut under the sinktops but it looks as though it will be fiddly.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

This happened to our B584 just before new years eve, it happened after we had several hard frosts and I did the same as you, taps open and no water in the system. I did a quick fix but the whole tap had to be replaced under warranty.
It was the toilet tap, that started as a slight leak from the top that became a big leak in a very short time.
Replacement is the only cure and that can be a back twisting job. 8O 

Keith.S


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Keith

I've had a go at dismantling the easy one but couldn't separate the feed pipes from the inlets under the sink. In the process the pillar fell apart in my hands and I could see inside - surprising that a plastic mechanism can be affected by frost. I spoke to a technician at Hymer Preston and he confirms that it was probably frost damage - as some water can be left in there even when drained down. It seems I may not have left them open - which apparently leads them to retain a little water.

So, it's a weekend away down the tubes - and another bill to add to the pile in the in-tray.

Cheers 

Harry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Seeker said:


> It seems I may not have left them open - which apparently leads them to retain a little water.


Hello Harry

Next winter try get hold of a compressor remove the supply pipe and blow out all the water... it does not have to be a full size compressor, a small 12v tyre pump will do it... I have even heard of someone using one of those cardboard tube ballon pumps to do do it... exactly how I am not too sure about :lol:

Mike


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I may be barking up the wrong tree, but on my van the taps are a push fit (they snap into place) and with the constant moving of the tap up & downd so that you can close the lid on the sink, they sometimes come adrift a little, and leak.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

If only you were right badger - but I've had a look and the one I have not disturbed seems pretty well seated to me.

The other one, that I had apart, has a thread in the body, though in putting it back it was hard to get this to engage for more than a quarter of a turn. With the switch wires passing up through the same space it doesn't look too well thought out from a design point of view.

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've taken the other one apart now too - and had a good think about what is actually happening. My analysis is that water is coming out of the flush join between the lower (inlet) and upper (mixer and switch) part of the pillar. 

Why might this have suddenly started to happen? Assuming it was frost then what might have happened was that ice formed within the pillar and forced the upper and lower halves apart. On close inspection what appears to be a thread joining the two halves may only be ridges that have to be pushed over each other very firmly in order to achieve the required level of compression to make good the seal at the join and hold it in place. There are slightly raised red rubber "gaskets" at the tube connection points. The compression cannot be achived by tightening as one would any other screw threaded tap because the switch wires pass up through the pillar and must snag on the sides as it is turned.

When one holds the whole pillar down firmly, making a good compressed seal, no water escapes when the tap is operated ... so, it appears that the pillar must be assembled under some degree of compression - a degree that is not achievable in situ by hand force alone as the surfaces are shiny and there is no purchase possible.

Conclusion? They must be replaced with new ones that have been assembled in the factory. Second conclusion? Don't go messing with your taps because you'll never get them back to the original level of compression at the join to make good the seals! Finally, in winter drain down, blow the water out of them by some means, leave them open and lag them with material of some description.

Harry


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

As I said........a snap fit....it is difficult to get it to snap and a lot of pressure was put on it.
Here is a pic of a similar tap, and you should just see the join line between the upper part and the lower part. It is here that leaked on mine


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks like the same manufacturer but mine has a different design - all in one pillar. I'll try to insert a photo but have no idea how to ...

No, just can't see how to do it.

Anyway, I just don't think it's possible to get enough pressure on it to close the join firmly.

Thanks anyway

harry


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

All this talk of leaking taps and now you've started mine off. Woke on Sunday morning and there was a puddle on the floor (not harry the dog or jenny, and I had a few beers saturday evening so not a big enough puddle for me). Turns out that there was a leak where the pipes connect to the taps on these plastic nozzle things. I thought at the time of fitting that it was not too good an idea. So bugger the expense, I will be looking for a new set of taps that fit the bill.......and the hole in the worktop.. :lol:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your waterworks problems. It does sound like frost damage to me. I recently had to replace the tap and the shower head in the washroom of my S630. The shower head was split, almost certainly due to frost damage, and the basin tap body was broken where the spout entered, probably due to being leant on at some stage.

Getting at the tap mount is a bit of a contortionist's job, but there is only one 13mm brass nut to undo. I think you'll find that a long series 13mm 1/4 or 3/8 drive socket to be the tool of choice, along with a slender double jointed Japanese person in order to reach.


Eribiste


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

You have to ask yourself why the expletive deleted they don't find a way of making taps that are actually fit for purpose. 

Harry


----------



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

I've had similar problems with my shower mixer. Thought it was the hose connection but not so. The leak slowly got worse. Close examination showed it was almost certainly due to frozen water in the mixer which had caused the plastic housing to crack. Doesn't need much!

I've heard that an air line blasted into a drained system is good. For the last 2 winters I've used a potable anti freeze from an RV motor home place (sorry can't remember who). I believe marine outlets also stock it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I had so much water flooding out of the two taps I never paid much attention to the shower mixer. I didn't see anything wrong but if it was leaking I suspect it would drain down inside the housing ... so it's fingers crossed that once the two taps are replaced I won't then discover - just before the big trip to Scandinavia - that the shower mixer is wrecked too ...

Harry


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Interesting and scary to read of these problems.

I conclude that the cost of repair/replacement, travel and time would be offset with little loss by having a blow heater set at the frost level. With the insulation of a modern motorhome, consumption of electricity would be relatively small, compared say to having one in a greenhouse.

It would cut down on condensation as well, and of course, having power connected keeps the battery charged.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Good solution if it's on the drive and not in a farmer's field!

This year I've drained down, opened the taps, blown back up them with my own mouth (as they're sprinkler taps there doesn't seem to be a way of giving them a blast of air from any mechanical source) and I've wrapped them up with rag lagging.

Someone ought to invent a frost protection heater that will run off the solar panel - mmm, except I s'pose it wouldn't be enough to get it through the night...

Fingers crossed.

Harry


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Whilst taps are getting a mention, I've needed a couple of the old style twisty chrome tap tops for a while now (worn inside) Would be nice if so, as the job would be just to swap 'em! Anybody know where?
I'm gonna do the draining contortions soon - but blowing down the shower always bugs me. Might do it with an old valve airway for resucitation, as I don't trust the pipes. Might have inhabitants!!!!!! :smilecolros: 
Thanks guys, - Helena.


----------

